# Cheyenne towing capacity



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

Can anybody help? I have a 08 Auto Trail Cheyenne 660 (130 MJ) and I am trying to find the towing capacity. I have searched the forum to no avail and Auto Trail do not cover the Cheyenne range any more on their web site.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The gross train weight is what you are looking for which should be on a plate on your vehicle somewhere. From this subtract your gross vehicle weight (MAM) and you will get the max gross weight of what you can tow. I assume you have a Fiat chassis but I don't know where the weight plate is on these.
Plenty of Fiat owners will no doubt tell you soon.

peedee


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

weight plate is on the slam panel under the bonnet


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Suenmike

It did tell you on the auto trail web site, mine is 1050kg if that helps, they restrict it due to side strain.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

*cheyenne towing capacity*

Thanks everybody for your replies - it looks like its 1050Kg
Not much of a car + trailer then
Does anyone know of one made of paper/wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Plenty of choice if you use an A-Frame.

peedee


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: cheyenne towing capacity*



suenmike said:


> Thanks everybody for your replies - it looks like its 1050Kg
> Not much of a car + trailer then
> Does anyone know of one made of paper/wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is my understanding that with an appropriate towbar fitted (with chassis extenders etc) that SVtech will increase the GTW to at least 6000kg and possibly 6500kg. I have been discussing that possibility with both SVTech and PWS.


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: cheyenne towing capacity*



peribro said:


> suenmike said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everybody for your replies - it looks like its 1050Kg
> ...


any results from your discussions :?:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

In the end, I decided to go the A frame route so I didn't take it any further. I was also told about another Autotrail that PWS had put a strengthened towbar on and that SV Tech had increased the GTW. This was to enable a sports car to be towed on a trailer. I'm therefore sure it is possible.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Suenmike

If I were you I would go for a Toyota Aygo with an A Frame you can get an A Frame from Armitage Trailers at Ferrybridge, total kerbside weight around 900kg, they are members of MHF

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have a Fiat 2006 Cheyenne 660 (old shape) my plated (under the bonnet) towing weigh is 1650 kg this is the maximum towing weight Fiat recommend before the conversion by Autotrail.

In my owners manual the Maximum Autotrail recommended towing weight after conversion is 1200 kg
Hope that is of some help.

Charlie


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

Broom said:


> Hi Suenmike
> 
> If I were you I would go for a Toyota Aygo with an A Frame you can get an A Frame from Armitage Trailers at Ferrybridge, total kerbside weight around 900kg, they are members of MHF
> 
> ...


Thanks I think we might go the A frame route, they do keep the weight down - we have a peugeot 107 and I don't suppose the frame weighs much


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just had tow bar fitted on Cheyenne. It is stamped with a gross of 1285kg

dave p


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Suenmike

A Frame weighs 25kg tops

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Depending on the model, the kerb weight of the 107 is around 825kg. That probably includes an allowance of 75k for driver and fuel. Since there will be no driver in it when it is being towed, the actual weight will be more like 750kg to 775kg. With 25kg for the A frame, you should be around 200kg below the Autotrail weight limit for towing on your van. I weighed our Kia Picanto with 1/4 tank of petrol and after deducting my weight from the recorded weight (I was sitting in it when weighed) it was 52kg less than the stated kerb weight.


----------

